# johanni...maingano?



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

got this cichlid quite a while ago, as a johanni... heres some pics from when it was young....

http://img44.imageshack.us/i/johanni6.jpg/
http://img7.imageshack.us/i/johanni4.jpg/

he has since colored up very nicely. very dark colors... just curiuous is hes a johanni or maingano....he pretty aggressive as well....


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

was it ever yellow at all?

looks like Maingano, which may be sold as Electric Blue Johanni


----------



## T-Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

young johnnii are yellow.
maingano are all the same colour with males having a slightly darker belly and the dominant male going almost black.
are you possitive its a male?maybe try vent it.
if its female its maingano.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

wasnt yellow at all. had light coloring like in those pics, then colored up great... just wasnt sure if it was a maingano or johanni. when i get a chance i can get better pics... only one i have around right now of him colored up is:

http://img199.imageshack.us/i/imag0053vfp.jpg/


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

got some new pics of him from today...lets u see what he looks like.

















so, johanni, or maingano? also, he/she has eggspots, and is very dominant in my mixed mbuna tank...


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

if it was never yellow then you have a maingano

if it was once yellow then congrats you have a very pure johannii


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big was it when you purchased it?

It is impossible to tell based upon adult male pictures, if you have good quality fish.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Must say that is what I thought but I also heard one guy say.
The leading edge of the Pelvic fins and dorsal crest are most often light blue on Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos Miangano but white on the johannii.
But it does seem rather a subjective thing at best. They seem to be just slightly different shades of light blue on both to me. It is hopeless to try and spot this from photos as the colours are never accurate, only see it in live fish.
I guess to find a difference if there is one it might be rather hard to spot just by looking but a clue might be found I guess looking up their formal descriptions. The full size should be a clue, johannii being the larger fish.


----------

